# Warning: Pick-Axe wielding person on W&OD trail...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cross posting from my other email list:


5/30/2007

Jim <**************@gmail.com> 

show details
3:04 pm (48 minutes ago) 

Has everybody already heard about him?

Well I finally saw him yesterday.

At Crestview heading east I came upon a cyclist being interviewed by a
Herndon police officer. I asked another cyclist sitting on the bench
if there had been an accident. He said the officer had just issued a
citation to the ax-wielder. I don't know what the citation was for
but at least the police now have a concrete complaint against him
rather than just claims of a threatening guy out there.

As I got to the golf course, there he was pushing his bike on the far
edge of the left lane. As I approached he turned towards me and
started to push his bike towards my lane. We had a staredown as I
coasted by.

I don't know how strange this is for him, but he was carrying a 8' 2x8
on his bike!!


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Can you say more about this guy? 

I commute on the Mt Vernon bike trail 2-3x weekly, and wonder about this?!? I'm never on the W&OD trail, but it's not that far, even toting a pick-ax, 2X8, or whatever else, and I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wgp said:


> Can you say more about this guy?


Not yet. First I've heard of it. I biked W&OD all last year and never saw anything.


----------



## Gill-Again (Mar 11, 2004)

Interesting. I ride that section of the W&OD (from Herndon out to Leesburg and back) several times a week. I've never seen this guy nor heard anything about this before. I'll be more aware in the future.

Has he attacked or threatened anyone?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I go from Reston to leesburg everyday and have not heard of this. Is it posted in the crime watch section of the Herndon Times?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of this too. I commute from Ashburn to Reston most days.

What time of day was the sighting?


----------

